

The Share-the-Scraps Economy - edward
http://robertreich.org/post/109894095095

======
M108
The idea of workers having the majority of the wealth that's produced under
them systematically taken by the owners is certainly as old as capitalism
itself. The problem I think is that people still think that this relationship
(between workers and owners) is legitimate and it's been so ingrained into
culture that it's never given a thought. Either this, or the people that
question it feel helpless to try and change things and don't.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_of_Capitalist_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_of_Capitalist_System)

